# Your gender and your dogs gender



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just wondering what gender dogs everyone prefers, in relation to their own gender. If men tend to like female dogs more or women tend to like male dogs more... So please vote and add your comments. 

Please note this is what you PREFER not what you OWN


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I prefer my boys  I have noticed with the dogs we've owned that the boys listened to me way better, and the girls were the same with Ryan.
I like my momma's boys


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I prefer females but for working dogs, and I love my males to snuggle with


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Don't have much experience with females of the breed but I sure do love my mama's boy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I do not jive with female dogs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I like females better.Male dogs act too much like male humans :rofl: always worring about marking what they think is theirs,don't listen when they got you know what on the brain


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a woman and own both males and females and love them all. The sex of the dog is really not a factor to me, it is the individual dog that counts.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I own mainly females and prefer female dogs however I like to have at least one male around the house for entertainment lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am a female and I have always owned males until Bella came along. I actually wanted to experience owning a female dog and I am very pleased with my girl. I love male dogs but an un-fixed male always wears his brain in his testicles like most men so I prefer neutered males


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If I owned a female dog she would be so spoiled lol I would let her do whatever she wants


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> If I owned a female dog she would be so spoiled lol I would let her do whatever she wants


That's funny you say that because I tend to be alot softer with Bella than I ever have with any of my males . She is such a little angel though...... doesn't get into any trouble and is so eager to please me. Luv my little girl


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That's funny you say that because I tend to be alot softer with Bella than I ever have with any of my males . She is such a little angel though...... doesn't get into any trouble and is so eager to please me. Luv my little girl


I love female dogs they are gentile


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

I own to males but I prefer females. my neighbors female listens to me better than my two males do.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i dont have a preference.. im a female and i have both


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a very stubborn female, I can't be soft on her or she will walk all over me. lol That is why she is very well trained. But she does ignore commands and I have to get on her butt about that.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am female. I prefer neutered males. Ecko has been the best dog I've ever had. My GF's little chihuahua is female and we don't mix well at all. My last dog was a girl and I ended up having to giver her to my mom, but the connection I have with Ecko is soooo much stronger, so yeah. Ball free boys for me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I choose the no gender preference selection. After really considering if I liked females more than males. I have had way more female dogs in my life, mostly due to circumstance. They were rescues, and I didn't choose them from a litter where I could pick the gender. When I chose Helena, I chose her for markings. I had wanted a male, and her brother was very similar to her, but I chose her instead. And I enjoyed the thought of buying pink collars and leashes. lol Silly yes, but this was before I knew anything about selecting a puppy.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I choose the no gender preference selection. After really considering if I liked females more than males. I have had way more female dogs in my life, mostly due to circumstance. They were rescues, and I didn't choose them from a litter where I could pick the gender. When I chose Helena, I chose her for markings. I had wanted a male, and her brother was very similar to her, but I chose her instead. And I enjoyed the thought of buying pink collars and leashes. lol Silly yes, but this was before I knew anything about selecting a puppy.


Lol! I am having way to much fun buying girly collars! I just ordered a pretty one from collar mania suggested by my daughter that Bella needed one lol!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

before I had male dogs I had never owned them. Now that I do...boy have they enriched thei house of estrogen!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

To me the gender doesn't matter...

I really have no prefernence. but I do think where the pup lies in it's pack is what defines his/her personality. 

I have this theory runts make the best pup overall, because they have to go through more to make it early on in the pack - it builds character & a better dog overall.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I am a male and i have no preference. Well bred is well bred and ive never owned a female that was less affectionate than a male and vice versa. 

The only preference i do have when it comes to dogs is guarding/PP i lean a little more on the male side.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> To me the gender doesn't matter...
> 
> I really have no prefernence. but I do think where the pup lies in it's pack is what defines his/her personality.
> 
> I have this theory runts make the best pup overall, because they have to go through more to make it early on in the pack - it builds character & a better dog overall.


Helena was the runt and the only female


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I do not jive with female dogs


Those bitches... 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I am a female and I have always owned males until Bella came along. I actually wanted to experience owning a female dog and I am very pleased with my girl. I love male dogs but an un-fixed male always wears his brain in his testicles like most men so I prefer neutered males


I think we got lucky with Loki. He's intact but he's never humped a thing in his 4 years of life. I can't say whether he's ever scented a female in heat - I imagine I would know if he had but so far he's been a total gentleman.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Im a male and i prefer females out of all the dogs ive owned the females seem to really have that gentle mothering instinct as with when i lived with my mum her male used to bowl my lil bro over all the time while playing yet my females are so gentle with the kids its not funny


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a male with a male dog, because I dont want to give my dog belly rubs and feel a bunch of nipples.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

SGV_Jester said:


> I'm a male with a male dog, because I dont want to give my dog belly rubs and feel a bunch of nipples.


Male dogs have nipples too...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Those bitches...
> 
> I think we got lucky with Loki. He's intact but he's never humped a thing in his 4 years of life. I can't say whether he's ever scented a female in heat - I imagine I would know if he had but so far he's been a total gentleman.


I've grown up with plenty of intact dogs but they were working K9's and well trained/behaved. I wouldn't own and intact pet for no reason regardless how it acted. I can compare neutered to intact and the fixed boys always were more affectionate and well behaved than the ones with there brains in there [email protected] . To each his own  Bella is only intact for show purposes and if I don't pursue that avenue she will be getting spayed. Do you show Loki? He is a HAM!


----------

